# Το ποίημα του Πυθέα



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2014)

Δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, το παραθέτω αυτόνομα λοιπόν μέχρι να βρουν καλοί αδμινιστράτορες καταλληλότερη θέση. 

Στα Μύλασα της Καρίας, ανακαλύφθηκε επιγραφή με ποίημα 124 σωζόμενων στίχων σε τροχαϊκό τετράμετρο για τον αρχιτέκτονα του Μαυσωλείου (Πυθέα τον λέει το άρθρο, το όνομα παραδίδεται με προβληματικό τρόπο στις αρχαίες πηγές: Πύθεος, Πύθις κλπ.).

Είναι σπανιότατα τα δείγματα μη επιτάφιου έμμετρου λόγου στις επιγραφές, ακόμη πιο σπάνια τα τόσο μακροσκελή, και εξίσου σπάνια πιο σπάνια τα δείγματα τροχαϊκού τετραμέτρου.


----------



## Earion (Nov 15, 2014)

Εντυπωσιακή είδηση, Πιδύε. Ίσως να ρίξει φως στα σχετικά με το Μαυσωλείο, που το αναζητούν από πολύ παλιά οι αρχαιολόγοι και δεν το βρίσκουν γιατί έχει γκρεμιστεί και με τις πέτρες του οικοδομήθηκε το φρούριο Πετρίον (σημερινό Μπουντρούμι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Μια υποφερτή γκουγκλομετάφραση, εδώ, μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε μια αρχική κατανόηση του άρθρου. Αν υπάρξει ανάγκη για διευκρινίσεις, η Λεξιλογία εδώ είναι... ;)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2014)

Τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω τι έγραψα (εξίσου σπάνια πιο σπάνια), μπορεί να χρειαστεί και η αρχική ανάρτηση γκουγκλομετάφραση.


----------



## Themis (Nov 15, 2014)

pidyo said:


> εξίσου σπάνια πιο σπάνια


Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα. Έγραψες Χ, όπου X < σπάνια.


----------

